# Well, i now know the answer



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

Not an hour after i'd phoned the f nurse (answer machine took my message) and what happens??     decides to land her broom right on my doorstep. Cannot believe it (well I can!!).I was absolutely convinced that i was pg   All the signs - looks like i did in fact have a  sick bug after all. Bxx (cd 1  )


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Awwww sweetie I am so sorry, your post sounds like me this month, its bloody upsetting isn't it  Im sorry x


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Beathag, what a palaver - I'm really sorry hun


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh hun really thought it was your month so sorry the old   turned up.

Are you going for another clomid free month this time?

I'm on cd10 today of another free month.

Binty


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

oh hun,  Im sorry.  At least its day 1 and you can start afresh now and you dont have to drive yourself crazy anymore.  Its horrible when we get BFNs, we cant help but build up our hopes and inevitably we get let down when  shows up.

Chin up girl, dont give up, sending you lots of   for this month.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks Girls! Pre-Clomid my cycles were 43 days and the first 3 cycles of 100mg they stayed at 43 (don't think i ovulated) 1 month on 150mg (too high a dosage, overstimulated and got a cyst) 2 cyles without C 1st 29 days 2nd 19 days and this cycle also C-free which was 42 days.

want to take Clomid this month, but have a feeling they won't let me (they want to check cyst is still non-exsistant at end of this month 31st May) I think i will take it though as i couldn't bear another 43 day cycle!!!!!

Sorry this rattles on!!!!!

** Please note FF do not suggest self-prescription of any medicines **


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

What a bugger ! keep your chin up ! 

Here's to a fresh month xxx


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

. I'm sorry the evil witch was messing with you.


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,
Really sorry that you got a AF after all that waiting around - waht a nightmare. I really dont think you should just take the clomid though without checking your cyst as it makes them grow!! Maybe you can phone up and ask what they reckon?

Take Care.  Jo xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I would echo what Jo has said above that you really shouldn't take clomid before you have spoken to your clinic as it can be dangerous if you have self prescribed 

x


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

hi, 
just though  i'd let u know that i got to have a clomid free month this month (cd 1 today) as i had a cyst on each ovary and i had way to many follicles last month on my 3rd month of clomid but 2nd month on 100mg. 
I dont mind as iam still goin to have blood taken on day 21 and also iam goin to have scans to c wat is happening, think it'll be nice to have break lol 
Good luck take care


----------

